# Please help identify



## janmhk (Jun 6, 2001)

I believed I planted a purple ash, but was told by a nursery worker it must be a choke cherry. The tree has fragrant small flowers in the Spring which turn into reddish purple fruit that Robins love. The leaves are purple with all new growth green, turning purple as it matures. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ray Morneau (Jun 7, 2001)

Well, janmhk, ash do not have fragrant flowers, and the fruit is a single-winged samara rather than a purple-robin-food.

But, hey, chokecherries (_Prunus virginiana_) grew wild back home in Minnesota (like in much of Colorado) and my folks made a heck of a batch of wine every year. (Little (half inch) berries, mostly seed, but juicy with a purple stain that lasted on our hands until well after we were back in school after Labor Day!)

Could be other 'Prunus'/Cherry/Plum, too -- but in the long run the precise name might not make that much difference unless, as for some gardeners, it's really worth sorting through for some outside reason. Likely just prune for shape and control and enjoy your fruit!


----------

